# Book Review



## Festus

All,
I am considering purchasing, "The Musicians Guide to Theory and Analysis" and was wondering if anyone else has read it and what they think of it.
Thanks,
FH
.


----------



## Rogerx

Festus said:


> All,
> I am considering purchasing, "The Musicians Guide to Theory and Analysis" and was wondering if anyone else has read it and what they think of it.
> Thanks,
> FH
> .


WE do have a book section

Music Books - A Quick Reference


----------



## Festus

Ah! You learn something new every day!


----------



## Festus

My son needs a drainage ditch dug to stop water run-off in his front yard. So, I made an agreement with him that if he and I work together he would have to buy the "The Musicians Guide to Theory and Analysis" book and workbook as payment for my effort, which is the reason I asked if anyone had any thoughts on the book.
I did not see it listed in the Music Books - A Quick Reference section on this forum.


----------



## Taggart

See Best way of learning harmony? especially post 7 which refers to your book.


----------



## Barbebleu

Festus said:


> Ah! You learn something new every day!


Yes Festus. We have the thread police patrolling this forum constantly. Beware of daring to post something in the wrong thread or , heaven forfend, start a new thread. You will incur the wrath of Rogerx whose eternal vigilance drives us all mad.


----------



## Festus

Taggart said:


> See Best way of learning harmony? especially post 7 which refers to your book.


Thanks for the information - at least that is encouraging.


----------



## Festus

Barbebleu said:


> Yes Festus. We have the thread police patrolling this forum constantly. Beware of daring to post something in the wrong thread or , heaven forfend, start a new thread. You will incur the wrath of Rogerx whose eternal vigilance drives us all mad.


Thanks. We all need someone to keep us in line, correct? 
Maybe that is one of the reasons we get married.


----------

